# Schwinn Cruiser 5



## blue6218 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Fellow Enthusiasts, I am wondering if anybody has information on the Schwinn cruise 5?  Years the model was produced?  Were they all made at the Chicago factory?  Serial numbers?  Colors and years?  Thanks for any information you can provide, keep the rubber side down...


----------



## cyberpaull (Dec 6, 2012)

*Rare 5-speed*

You have answered most of the questions. Colors are simple Red, Blue and Black. Stay away from all Schwinns over 1980. 1980 and under are still Chicago. 81 82 may be questionable.






1978 Schwinn Klunker 5


----------



## blue6218 (Dec 6, 2012)

*Thanks for your response and info*

Thanks for your response, if you or anybody is looking to sell a 1979 schwinn spitfire 5, 1980 schwinn cruiser 5 or a klunker 5 can you have them send me a message, I am looking to purchase one of the above bikes.  Thanks John


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a Klunker 5 and it is a very heavy bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 6, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> You have answered most of the questions. Colors are simple Red, Blue and Black. Stay away from all Schwinns over 1980. 1980 and under are still Chicago. 81 82 may be questionable.
> 
> View attachment 76003
> 
> 1978 Schwinn Klunker 5




You forgot Chestnut that was offered on the 1981 Cruisers. I think the 81's were the last year for Chicago and the 82's were possibly built by Murray with mostly Schwinn made/supplied parts.

I forgot to mention that vincev buys bikes with rusted out frames and then fills the tubing with lead. The old Lead Sleds come to mind.  That's why his Klunkers is so heavy.


----------



## vincev (Dec 6, 2012)

GT,You must have gotten that little bit of info from Old Rider or the snake in the grass Dave.I'm busted,damn.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2012)

vincev said:


> GT,You must have gotten that little bit of info from Old Rider or the snake in the grass Dave.I'm busted,damn.




Yah, those two are always talking behind your back making up wild stories. So that one is true huh?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 9, 2012)

GTs58 said:


> You forgot Chestnut that was offered on the 1981 Cruisers. I think the 81's were the last year for Chicago and the 82's were possibly built by Murray with mostly Schwinn made/supplied parts




The chestnut color you are referring to is actually called Rootbeer & was a 1 year color - I have a single speed & a 5 speed for sale - I am trying to release a few of the fleet to fellow enthusiast - The Chicago Schwinn's are easily recognized by the filet brazed joints on the frames - once they went overseas they were just welded with ugly seams - let me know if you are interested in the Rootbeer 5 - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2012)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> The chestnut color you are referring to is actually called Rootbeer & was a 1 year color -  Frank




Actually you are 100% wrong on the color name. Only the ones that really don't know call it Rootbeer. I had an 81 Cruiser 5 in this so called Rootbeer color. Spicy Chestnut was the name it was given at birth.   
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1981_25.html


----------



## blue6218 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Cyclonecoaster, I am interested in your cruiser 5.  I sent you a private message but your mailbox is filled to capacity and will not accept my message, can you send me a private message? Thanks John


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 12, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> ...Stay away from all Schwinns over 1980. 1980 and under are still Chicago. 81 82 may be questionable.



That was the conventional wisdom, however the truth is that Schwinn made at least some electroforged bikes in Chicago well into '83. For example I have an '83 Continental with a BUxxxxxx (Feb. '83) dated Chicago-built frame and an 1103 (Wed. April 20, 1983 bike assembly) dated headbadge. 

I also documented a GU (July '83) Continental frame as being built by Murray in Lawrenceburg TN, which means that the last Chicago-built electroforged bikes were built sometime between the end of April and the beginning of June '83.

The Chicago EF bikes can easily be told from the Murray by inspecting the bottom bracket. The '83 and up Murray-built bikes lack the weld seam along the bottom as well as the weld rings on the chainstays, and the seat tube and down tube to bottom bracket joints are clearly different as well.


----------



## cyberpaull (Dec 12, 2012)

Metacortex said:


> That was the conventional wisdom, however the truth is that Schwinn made at least some electroforged bikes in Chicago well into '83. For example I have an '83 Continental with a BUxxxxxx (Feb. '83) dated frame and an 1103 (Wed. April 20, 1983 bike assembly) dated headbadge.
> 
> I also documented a GU (July '83) Continental frame as being built by Murray in Lawrenceburg TN, which means that the last Chicago-built electroforged bikes were built sometime between the end of April and the beginning of June '83.




I stand corrected.


----------



## blue6218 (Dec 13, 2012)

*thanks for the info*

Thanks Metacortex for taking the time to reply and the information on the last production days of the chicago schwinn factory.  That was on my mind and I was always curious when the chicago factory ceased production, keep the rubber side down....John


----------



## TheSaint (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes ..... ...... ..... ....


----------



## vincev (Dec 25, 2012)

Heres my Klunker 5.Its not pretty and was hard to find in original condition except for the tires.


----------

